# Dampening air pump vibration



## jameson_uk (10 May 2019)

I bought a new Eheim air pump the other day and the new design appears to be quite a big step backwards.  The old one I have has big rubber feet and is pretty quiet where as the new one doesn't have much in the way of isolation.

I have it sat on a filter sponge which has made it quieter but still very noticeable.  If I push it against the wall the vibrations stop but suspending it by the rubber hook it has or just holding it in my hand so it isn't actually touching anything there is still a lot of vibration.

Will thicker furniture type foam do a better job or given that it still vibrates when I hold it in my hand mean it is going to vibrate unless I put some sort of heavy object on top?


----------



## Keith GH (11 May 2019)

jameson
Have you contacted Eheim about your concern.

Keith


----------



## papa_c (11 May 2019)

I've got one in my 200l, if I turn down the output it is alot quieter than running at full output, might not be an option depending on how much flow you need.

It also helps to make sure the surface it sits on doesn't act as a resonator. Mine sits on a piece of the bosses old yoga mat which helps dampen the vibrations a little.

I don't think they are the quietest but as with everything Eheim they are solidly built.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (11 May 2019)

Can we have a picture? TBH I think Eheim should provide dampeners by default. It's not like they have been in business for one week.


----------



## Zeus. (11 May 2019)

I hung mine on a bit of wire in the cabinet


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 May 2019)

The one I’ve got has got a hanger on it so you can hang it vertically, that worked for me.


----------



## jameson_uk (11 May 2019)

rebel said:


> Can we have a picture? TBH I think Eheim should provide dampeners by default. It's not like they have been in business for one week.


 I was cleaning up the box (after the misses was nagging me) and there was some airline, a non return valve, a manual and ummmm.... Errrrrrrrr...   Four little rubber grommet feet 

They do make a bit of difference but still loads more vibration than the old model and lots more noise as a result.  This is on the lowest setting (tbh it is the noise from the vibration that is noticeable and there isn't much difference between the lowest and highest settings except the noise of the bubbles)

I will get photos of the differences later.





Zeus. said:


> I hung mine on a bit of wire in the cabinet





Aqua sobriquet said:


> The one I’ve got has got a hanger on it so you can hang it vertically, that worked for me.


The pump does have a rubber hanger but when I suspend it via this using my fingers the unit still has lots of vibration and noise.  It is only when I push it hard against the wall (without the little rubber grommet feet on) that the vibrations stop and it goes pretty silent.


----------



## jameson_uk (11 May 2019)

The 400 is the old one with the four rubberised corners and this is four times more powerful than the new one.  Holding the old one there is minimal vibration in my hand but with the new one.

This is a video of the new one on the grommets



Has anyone else got experience of this new style of pump and whether this is this particular pump or the new design.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 May 2019)

Is it easy to take apart? Maybe there is something loose inside.


----------



## Edvet (11 May 2019)

I havent yet found a smaller airpump which doesn't start making noises or loose oomph after a (short) while.
Large piston pumps in another room where the only things that realy worked .


----------



## jameson_uk (11 May 2019)

Edvet said:


> I havent yet found a smaller airpump which doesn't start making noises or loose oomph after a (short) while.
> Large piston pumps in another room where the only things that realy worked .


The older one had been running 24x7 on main tank for at least 18 months and is inaudible over the fridge and filter.  The one that is vibrating it brand new 

Might take a look inside....


----------



## Simon Cole (11 May 2019)

How about an acoustic box like this:


----------

